
The future of war in space is defensive - jonbaer
http://www.thespacereview.com/article/3131/1
======
daly
Clausowitz deals with land warfare. A better reference is Hughes "Fleet
Tactics and Coastal Combat" which deals with Naval warfare. In space you have
an "attrition environment" so the proper policy is to apply "effective
firepower first".

Unfortunately even Naval tactics won't be effective as there may be no
available opponent. The easiest way to destroy a space object would be to hit
it with marbles. The kinetic energy of a depleted uranium marble attack would
likely penetrate almost any defense, including Whipple shields. A cloud of
marbles would be hard to avoid. Of course, once the attack occurs the
resulting space junk will likely cause a Kessler cascade
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler_syndrome))
and end up destroying everyone's assets.

The future of war in space is maintaining the peace.

